# Mutant ninja turtles



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Saw this big fella a few days ago, climbed out of the river to sunbathe. Seen him a few times since, and think we have even spotted another just a few hundred yards down river.

His a big un -size of a large dinner plate. Spotted on the river in France (north)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

a large on was caught by a guy fishing for carp in uk belive about 28 pounds but could be wrong again but only about the weight:lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------

